# Upcoming meets in the Chicago/Illinois area?



## dosbo56 (Sep 30, 2012)

What meets are around this area? Any info on dates?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 30, 2012)

The two main meets in the Chicago area are in May and August.  In May there's a meet in Oak Forest and in August a meet in Arlington Heights.  They're usually always advertised here before hand.  I don't know of any "upcoming" in the area.

Alan


----------



## dosbo56 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. Dave


----------



## bikeman76 (Oct 13, 2012)

*2 - October 21st  2012  Chicagoland  Swaps*

3rd Annual Fox Valley Biketoberfest Swap & Show
39 E Main St. Carpentersville, IL
For more info call Rudy K 224-587-6803

also

Rockford Classic Bike Show & Swap
(Mostly Stingrays, BMX and Customs but all classics are welcome)
7550 E State St. Rockford, IL
www.rondex.com/bikehead


----------



## dosbo56 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicago Winter Bike Swap- Harper College- Palatine=- January 19,2013


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 10, 2012)

A monthly gtg. Went to my first one two weekends ago, had a blast. 


http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=50821


----------



## momona (Dec 13, 2012)

*swaps? shows?*

why aren't there any bike swaps through the winter in chicago? or am i missing something...?

what else is there to do here once it gets cold, except buy more junk?


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 30, 2012)

Theres one in Indy towards the end of jan, and also St louis. But those are a cruise. Trying to see if anyone wants to carpool. Im in the south west chicago burbs


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in Dundee.... you Chicago area folks are welcome most any time (just call first)...lol! pm for number...


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 1, 2013)

Theres this also. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-KLASSIC-BICYCLE-SHOW-amp-SWAP-APRIL-3RD-2013


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 1, 2013)

*FEB 24th West Bend Wis BIG Swap meet of Bike stuff and Car Stuff.*

I will be putting on the Westbend Wis Swap meet again this year. It is a combination of Our Bike Swap Meet and along with that addmision you also get into a HUGE Car swap meet that yields all sorts of car and man stuff collectibles. Westbend is about 30min north of milwaukee and is only a few minutes off the interest so its an easy drive.


----------



## momona (Jul 2, 2013)

*Soooo.....*

Where's the next one?


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 2, 2013)

momona said:


> Where's the next one?



Arlington Hts, IL  August 18th 2013
More info to come !


----------



## momona (Jul 3, 2013)

*awesome!*

I'm there!


----------

